# Taking a Break



## vent_noir (Aug 30, 2013)

Ive created somewhat of a bad habit for myself. And that is that I never take a break when I train. 

Its actually becoming a problem both mentally and physically. I feel an enormous amount of guilt when I miss a day (I train 7 days a week) because i cant stand the idea of gaining any fat and now my body is struggling to lift even a starting set. 

Currently im running Tren A at 100 Mg ED and Test P at 50 mg ED, age 22 height 6*5. This has been a huge cut cycle so im already running low on calories, maybe 1500 a day. 

Would I see any improvement if I took say a 5 day break? Cardio included in the break because my legs are shot to hell. Walking up my apt stairs is actually an issue now.


----------



## kubes (Aug 30, 2013)

Your body needs rest buddy... You have to remember you do not grow in the gym you grow when you are resting and recovering. Train hard and rest harder. If you are feeling run down then yes take a couple days off


----------



## vent_noir (Aug 30, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Your body needs rest buddy... You have to remember you do not grow in the gym you grow when you are resting and recovering. Train hard and rest harder. If you are feeling run down then yes take a couple days off



Run down is an understatement. Simple tasks like walking fatigue the shit outta me


----------



## vent_noir (Aug 30, 2013)

oops


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 30, 2013)

Dam it ure overtraining .knock that shit off asap
.Tendons need recoup all joints need recoup..keep up no days off and you may be horizontal recoup in a  hospitol..
Ok for real you need to fuel up that frame of yours because 1500 is one shake ..


----------



## LuKiFeR (Aug 30, 2013)

#1 Rule :

LISTEN TO YOUR BODY!!


take a break buddy. u wont gain 20lbs fat and lose your gains in a week.
eat right....get rest


----------



## paak (Aug 30, 2013)

If you're 22 and you're having these issues - keep in mind you wanna live a full life. If you're competing - I can understand lowering you cal intake - but if your not - why? You're not training hard - your just in OCD overkill mode. You gotta be smarter then this dude! Sleep is good. Good Luck.


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 30, 2013)

I train 3 days a week and I have no trouble making gains. I even take a week off every few months. Take the week off dude.


----------



## kubes (Aug 30, 2013)

vent_noir said:


> Run down is an understatement. Simple tasks like walking fatigue the shit outta me



Then you need time off bro. Sounds like you are over training. Rest up and get feeling better


----------



## vent_noir (Aug 30, 2013)

paak said:


> If you're 22 and you're having these issues - keep in mind you wanna live a full life. If you're competing - I can understand lowering you cal intake - but if your not - why? You're not training hard - your just in OCD overkill mode. You gotta be smarter then this dude! Sleep is good. Good Luck.



Girls dude girls...I go to college with a STUPIDLY high body standard. Either you look like a god or you look like a pathetic p.o.s. Hence the reason for needing to remain lean at all times. 

Kinda sucks really tbh. Hot girls know they're hot and are generally bitches about it. So every guy needs to work his fukin ass off in order to impress anyone lol.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 30, 2013)

vent_noir said:


> Girls dude girls...I go to college with a STUPIDLY high body standard. Either you look like a god or you look like a pathetic p.o.s. Hence the reason for needing to remain lean at all times.
> 
> Kinda sucks really tbh. Hot girls know they're hot and are generally bitches about it. So every guy needs to work his fukin ass off in order to impress anyone lol.



Not to bash you- but maybe a bit...

Work on your "game" work on being a fucking seductive majestic fucking tiger! Yeah the body will catch their eye, but a real man can get keep a girls attention forever with just a few well phrased choice words.

I'd take charm over muscle any day, better yet work for both LoL


----------



## Big-John (Aug 30, 2013)

You got some good advice here bro and I hope you take it..


----------



## vent_noir (Aug 30, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Not to bash you- but maybe a bit...
> 
> Work on your "game" work on being a fucking seductive majestic fucking tiger! Yeah the body will catch their eye, but a real man can get keep a girls attention forever with just a few well phrased choice words.
> 
> I'd take charm over muscle any day, better yet work for both LoL



Myself: Engineering major, nice honest guy, decent bod (getting better all the time). Im in a good spot dont get me wrong. Im just overlaying the general population of my school lol.


----------

